# 175 or 176- Final call



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

I was waiting for my IELTS results and having now got an 8+ score, I can get the full 65 points required for 175. A state sponsorhip will make that 70 if I apply for 176.

But what do I do? Do I go for 175 and risk my priority being relegated from 4 to 5 or should I go for a more certain 176 (Victoria SS)? I know this has become a banal topic now. But a dilemma all the same for me. I read a post a while back from a person who has received a vague reply on this from DIAC (something like..."future ministerial direction on this matter is uncertain... there may be transitional arrangements in place"...) - that leaves me nowhere.

(Thinking aloud): If I want higher certainty, I should go for 176 with its limitations. If I want lower certaintly but a 'broader' visa, I should go for 175. 

Since I am quite keen on moving to Aus and I do not want to take a chance... think will go in for VIC.


----------



## nowhereKid (Feb 5, 2012)

bangalg said:


> I was waiting for my IELTS results and having now got an 8+ score, I can get the full 65 points required for 175. A state sponsorhip will make that 70 if I apply for 176.
> 
> But what do I do? Do I go for 175 and risk my priority being relegated from 4 to 5 or should I go for a more certain 176 (Victoria SS)? I know this has become a banal topic now. But a dilemma all the same for me. I read a post a while back from a person who has received a vague reply on this from DIAC (something like..."future ministerial direction on this matter is uncertain... there may be transitional arrangements in place"...) - that leaves me nowhere.
> 
> ...


I'm thinking the same thing for now. That 'certainty' associated with getting the 176 soon is worth the limitations. Going with WA myself.


----------



## bharatbansal (Jun 23, 2011)

Me too as I am going for Vic SS instead of 175. But then the region will have its own limitations and one should check the opportunities of jobs of their field in that region.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

bharatbansal said:


> Me too as I am going for Vic SS instead of 175. But then the region will have its own limitations and one should check the opportunities of jobs of their field in that region.


What's your profession? You a business analyst as well?


----------



## bharatbansal (Jun 23, 2011)

Nope I am an accountant from India. Where you from?


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

bharatbansal said:


> Nope I am an accountant from India. Where you from?


Bangalore. Business analyst. Have you already applied?


----------



## bharatbansal (Jun 23, 2011)

Not yet but soon I will. Have to give bloody IELTS again. PM me ur name and number we can talk also.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i'd say go for vic ss and see if you get it or not, are you certain you want to move to Victoria? If yes then go for vs but if at all you have any doubt in mind about changing states then think about it, end of the day no one knows what you want to do, it is you yourself.

rules are changing in July, if you get vic ss before June go for 176 or apply for 175 not wiating any longer for anything else, i know ther is time but off late victoria has been taking its own sweet time


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

I'd go for a vic SS too. You have 4 months and a week left for 1st July... Even if you get the SS by May you would be able to apply a month before the new changes.

The thing is if the state wants you the DIAC should be giving you the visa. That is what a part of Skill Select says that a state should be ready to invite you which you would have from Vic.

So I would go for a SS to get a higher priority.

All the best.


----------



## chamak (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm too new to this......Got my IELTS score today and ready to roll. Wanted to go for 176 with NSW (Sydney), but it seems 'System Analyst' is not in NSW SS list. Now FULLY confused 'bout 175 / 176 thing. Don't wanna wait decades with a 175 application. Seems like Victoria SS is the only logical conclusion :-(


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

atsurti said:


> I'd go for a vic SS too. You have 4 months and a week left for 1st July... Even if you get the SS by May you would be able to apply a month before the new changes.
> 
> The thing is if the state wants you the DIAC should be giving you the visa. That is what a part of Skill Select says that a state should be ready to invite you which you would have from Vic.
> 
> ...


Thanks, atsurti. But I heard that VIC SS is quite unpredictable. So if I wait until end of April for VIC and then learn they have rejected me then that will be tough.
Others are trying this simultaneous-175 online- 176 on paper route. Huge money involved but will it really work? Is it legal? Any ideas please?


----------



## AllTime (Feb 22, 2012)

Reading the forums, sometimes ease things and complicates sometimes... I am new to this place and have applied for 175(Developer Programmer) Online on 1 Feb 2012 ...After going through many post,forums on SOL flagged Occupations i am in more dilemma now .. should i hang on 175 or get started for 176 ?


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

AllTime said:


> Reading the forums, sometimes ease things and complicates sometimes... I am new to this place and have applied for 175(Developer Programmer) Online on 1 Feb 2012 ...After going through many post,forums on SOL flagged Occupations i am in more dilemma now .. should i hang on 175 or get started for 176 ?


Answer for this would be directly related to how much you would be affected in a worst case scenario, and would you be able to take it easy in a worst case scenario? As now a days most of the countries closed the immigration doors there are not much options, I'm one of the candidate missed the canada door at the last moment (as they removed the IT list), so I dont want to see it again. 3000 more dollars as a additional fee doesnt matter for me, rather than worrying later.

It is purely your call to decide based on how much you are determined to move to australia.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks, Anj, Bharat, ATsurti, nowhere kid-
I don't see any VIC SS approvals in Feb. Certainly not for Business Analysts. They seem to be going slow and looks like they are unpredictable as well. What I'll do is- apply for 175 right away (online) and parallely apply for VIC SS. Let VIC come in whenever... I will have a month to take a call in order to go for VIC. I have a question-

- If my 175 is in process and then in May I decide to go in for 176, can I legally apply for 176 by paper application? Ignore the financial aspects of it. Some members are doing it- trying their luck with either. Is this legal and can I do it? Will it result in twin disasters?

- Anj1976- in your experience, have you come across situations where somebody has applied for PR and then while it is in process, the occupation has got delisted resulting in the priority going down to 5? Is this normal?


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

I think its important that you set out your priorities so that this decision can be taken .
I will suggest the following points to be considered:

1. Are you ready to wait 8-10 months for the visa? If YES then go for 175 visa or else go for 176 visa.
2. Considering that VIC is your preferred state; are you willing to stick there for 2 years and will you be able to find a job there? If YES then go for 175 visa.

Obviously you already know the limitation of 176 visa (in terms of mobility of states)..
So make a decision based on these factors.

My personal suggestion would be to go for the visa with which you are most comfortable with..




bangalg said:


> I was waiting for my IELTS results and having now got an 8+ score, I can get the full 65 points required for 175. A state sponsorhip will make that 70 if I apply for 176.
> 
> But what do I do? Do I go for 175 and risk my priority being relegated from 4 to 5 or should I go for a more certain 176 (Victoria SS)? I know this has become a banal topic now. But a dilemma all the same for me. I read a post a while back from a person who has received a vague reply on this from DIAC (something like..."future ministerial direction on this matter is uncertain... there may be transitional arrangements in place"...) - that leaves me nowhere.
> 
> ...


----------



## sandylewis (Feb 19, 2012)

*175 for me*



bangalg said:


> What's your profession? You a business analyst as well?


I have gone with 175 as ICT BA jobs are mostly present in sydney. The chances are less in melbourne and elsewhere. Perth is good i heard but i have decided for sydney as i am here from past 1 yr and like the place.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

Please refer to this link (The bottom-most comment by George Lombard on the page)



General Skilled Migration - the future - Page 5[/url]

He mentions that there are around 27,347 (in Australia) and 15,284 (Outside Australia) Priority 5 cases with DIAC.
Now, please refer to this link (Freimann's posting where he has pasted DIAC's email)




It clearly states, sometime in November, 2011, DIAC is taking up Cat 5 cases for processing. It also states that DIAC's migration programme for 2011-12 aims at getting 72,460 GSM Applicants in.
I was analyzing the above two posts. Here are some inferences I can make:

a. Since there will be no such thing as 'Category 5' for applications submitted after 01-July-2012, the total number of outstanding 'Category 5' applicants will be frozen and can only go down from then on

b. Assuming the GSM programme for 2012-13 will be something similar to 2011-12, we can expect around 70,000 applications through this route. Assuming 15% of them will be from the backlog Category 5 applicants, then we can expect a clearance of around 10,000 applications per year. This means it should take around 4 years for the backlog to clear

c. Another point of view could be that DIAC may completely stop taking applications from say April, 2012 with the intention of clearing the backlog of applications over the next 3 months. This is the best case scenario for Cat.5 applicants.

Basically, I don't think all hope is lost for 175 applicants if their occupation goes off SOL...Any views/ comments?


----------



## sandylewis (Feb 19, 2012)

I still beleive in 175 will happen within july august. Anyway i am on a 457 and will continue on it. ICT Business Analyst wont be flagged as there is shortage of good BA's in sydney. Market is slightly down now but will catch up in a few months. 

Also since most of 175 applicants of june 2011 are getting CO now it wont be far off for feb 2012 applicants. 

How long does it take for Victoria SS?


----------



## sandylewis (Feb 19, 2012)

Also note the 2012-13 - EOI is slightly different. Immigration will come out will numbers for each profession required every 3 months. People will continue to apply for EOI from july 1 but the ones with highest points will be selected every time a list comes out. It may be zero for ICT BA at times but may be more also. They may go the state way as well.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

sandylewis said:


> Also note the 2012-13 - EOI is slightly different. Immigration will come out will numbers for each profession required every 3 months. People will continue to apply for EOI from july 1 but the ones with highest points will be selected every time a list comes out. It may be zero for ICT BA at times but may be more also. They may go the state way as well.


Thanks for the response. That's heartening to note. It's quite tempting to go for a 175 straightaway but if one reads year-old posts, one will understand the pain of a relegation in priority. So if I apply for 175 now and it goes off occupation list then it is quite possible that I will have to wait for eternity. Hence I am taking a safe bet and going in for VIC SS. This SS is again pretty unpredictable. Can take a month or two but can be rejected for any vague reason. 

You are right that June 175 applications are being picked up now. At the current run rate, feb should be picked up in October - which comes much after July

I am just hoping I get VIC SS quickly. Worse case scenario for me is VIC SS being rejected in April and then I rush to push in 175!


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

[Note- I have made the below in another thread as well...]

It's been a week since I applied for VIC SS (ICT Business Analyst) but the various posts do not give me much hope. I have seen instances where VIC SS simply says 'refused due to lack of demand' 3 months after applying. I am not applying for 175 (because of fear of my occupation going off SOL list in July) but waiting for VIC SS response so that I can quickly apply for 176. But I am slowly getting nervous. If I wait for VIC SS and after 3 monts I get a reject, then I will be left nowhere! Neither 175 nor 176. 

a.	Is it true that on the date I apply for 176, my Occupation must be on the Victoria Occupation List? So this means that I must hope and pray that this Occupation stays in currency for another 3 months or so

b.	I do know there are several 'Skill set' reports which point towards ICT Occupations being in demand and hence continuing to be retained in the new SOL. But if that were true, then why is it that QLD, NSW are no longer sponsoring ICT applications? I mean, roughly, what is bad for the States must be bad for the Nations...

c.	What does VIC really consider while deciding on SS applications? Why should they refuse because of 'lack of demand' when they very well have that occupation currently on their list? Do they have some kind of country-specific quotas?

I am really panicking and going for 175. VIC SS seems too uncertain...


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi, Is it necessary to have IELTS score to apply VIC SS? Also, could you please tell me what is the work criteria to be able to apply VIC SS for Business Analyst role?


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

simone1 said:


> Hi, Is it necessary to have IELTS score to apply VIC SS? Also, could you please tell me what is the work criteria to be able to apply VIC SS for Business Analyst role?


You must have the required IELTS score before you apply for VIC SS. For full details of the 'criteria for assessment' please visit Immigrate to Work and Live in Melbourne and Regional Victoria, Australia - Live in Victoria.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Wait till May end - June Mid, If you do not hear from Vic, I reckon you apply for 175 but remember, the last time major changes were due, DIAC stopped taking applications a few months before the changes, I think it was early may that they stopped taking in applications, It is pure luck i'd say, if you do not want to take any chance, apply for 175 now, wait for vic ss, if you get it, withdraw the 175 application and file another one, You do loose money but this is the only fool proof way to make sure atleast one application is in.

Yes your skill has to be in the list for them to approve teh same, it is not the day of application but sadly the day it is your application's turn to have an officer view it.

NSW and Queensland are not sponsoring any more applicants because their quota for the year is over, there might be vacancies in the city but they have a fixed quota for each skill.

When you say what is good for the country is good for the state does not apply here, there might b openings in Canberra but not many in NSW, I am sure they have a panel who study what skill has what jobs coming out, what is the ratio is those looking for a fresh job or those already in a job but looking for a change etc etc, they have a fixed quota for a simple reason, excess of skill means less jobs which leads to unemployment and further results in crime. 

Dont panic, as I said, either apply for 175 while you are waiting for vic ss, once you get it apply for 176 after withdrawing 175 application or wait and watch, there is no third option.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> NSW and Queensland are not sponsoring any more applicants because their quota for the year is over, there might be vacancies in the city but they have a fixed quota for each skill.


You are great, Anj1976. Thanks!

Regarding your specific statement above... as you know an VIC SS is valid for 4 months. Can you please respond as to my situation in the below three hypothetical scenarios/ questions?

a. Suppose I get VIC SS approved today, and I apply for 176 on say 30-Apr-2012 and suppose as on that day VIC has taken my occupation off THEIR SOL (I am not talking of the national SOL), then the SS that I have from them becomes totally useless. 

b. Suppose on the day I apply (30-Apr-2012) my occupation is still on the VIC SOL list (not the national one) but the Officer picks up my case on say 01-June-2012 and as on that date, my occupation is no longer on the VIC SOL list, then again the SS that I have from VIC becomes totally useless.

c. If I apply under 176, then the NATIONAL SOL is of no relevance. It is only the VIC SOL that is relevant.

Is my understanding correct?


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

Oh... another query to Anj1976... you have mentioned that I can withdraw 175 and apply for 176 if and when I get VIC SS. But is withdrawal necessary? I know some people on this forum who have applied for both 175 and 176 in parallel with one of them being online and another on paper... and I believe this is legally acceptable as well.
Do you have an opinion on that?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

the ss on national level and ss on state level is connected, I am sure they get a list from each state after which they make the national list.

It is sheer luck, if you get a CO then also your file can be held but if the CO is fast you might end up with a visa in hand, but if state wants them to hold the application they very much can, it happened with me, my ss was on hold by the state becasue they were forming a panel to figure what skills in IT has to go in quota and which ones will be off quota, see my timeline, it took me 3 years to get my visa.

I understand you are anxious but go with it, dont worry too much, information is important but stay positive and do your best. dont give up, we never did and I am here in Melbourn today, can not believe it at times.


----------



## Riza2012 (Mar 2, 2012)

bangalg said:


> You are great, Anj1976. Thanks!
> 
> Regarding your specific statement above... as you know an VIC SS is valid for 4 months. Can you please respond as to my situation in the below three hypothetical scenarios/ questions?
> 
> ...


From what i read yes what you said is correct, its silly you get sponsored its valid for 4 months and then you can't use it cuz they removed it next day what a silly system.

Anyways why u worry n stress tension, read this http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-flagged-ict-occupations-no-more-concern.html 

also As u know victoria rejects based on nationality that is a fact confirmed by many people on various forums. If u r americano or westerno u get accept within 3 week but in da end u decide what is best for u, if u have da money u can apply 4 both 175176.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

I can not comment on two applications running at the same time, my knowledge on the subject is very limited, i know just as much as probably you do form what I have read in the forum but I dont know how it works, you will be better off asking those who have two applications running at the same time


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi team up here,

I have a quick question about 175 and 176.

Since I m filing my application by myself have few questions. Earlier I was thinking that it's ACs that decided whether one should go under 175 category or 176 category. But now reading more about it I think it's us who decides for 175 or 176 category. So at very first stage only we have to decide this right? When I first fill online application, at that time only it's decided which route I m going take 175 or 176, is it correct understanding? or it can be decided later also once ACS positive assessment is done?

Please advise.

Thanks.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

indian01 said:


> Hi team up here,
> 
> I have a quick question about 175 and 176.
> 
> ...


Spot on.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks for your quick response. I have a IELTS result that expired in Jan 2012 but met all the band requirements and my ACS letter for ICT BA also expired. I have to sit in IELTS next week i.e. on 10th march. Can I apply for VIC SS with old docs and update new ones as they arrive. I am panicking reading stories about ban on new immigration applications around May before new changes are applicable. Please advise.


My another query is regarding work experience condition of "12 months in last 24 months". The FAQs on liveinvictoria site mentions about min 20 hours per week condition only. I will complete 1 yr of employment in Melbourne in May. Is the rule strictly for 1 year employment or there is an equivalent work hours to be met? I am worried if I am eligible for Victoria SS? 

Sorry for lengthy post guys. Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2012)

Abstract from the liveinvictoria site-

"Work experience

You must have worked in paid employment in your nominated occupation within the past twelve months."

It does not say the number of months of paid employment? I am very confused now. Please help.


----------



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

bangalg said:


> It's been a week since I applied for VIC SS (ICT Business Analyst) but the various posts do not give me much hope. I have seen instances where VIC SS simply says 'refused due to lack of demand' 3 months after applying. I am not applying for 175 (because of fear of my occupation going off SOL list in July) but waiting for VIC SS response so that I can quickly apply for 176. But I am slowly getting nervous. If I wait for VIC SS and after 3 monts I get a reject, then I will be left nowhere! Neither 175 nor 176.
> 
> a.	Is it true that on the date I apply for 176, my Occupation must be on the Victoria Occupation List? So this means that I must hope and pray that this Occupation stays in currency for another 3 months or so
> 
> ...


I hear Victoria uses a complex formulae of jobs advertised and vacancies reported to determine if the occupation is in demand or not in demand. Occupation can still be on the list but not in demand "technically" because the list is updated infrequently. 

My opinion is to treat Victoria as skill select system. Several people apply, the officers select those the believe have the best skillset for the market. No country specific quotas are available. Unlike many other countries Australia treats everyone equally. 

All the best with your application.


----------



## sandylewis (Feb 19, 2012)

anj1976 said:


> Wait till May end - June Mid, If you do not hear from Vic, I reckon you apply for 175 but remember, the last time major changes were due, DIAC stopped taking applications a few months before the changes, I think it was early may that they stopped taking in applications, It is pure luck i'd say, if you do not want to take any chance, apply for 175 now, wait for vic ss, if you get it, withdraw the 175 application and file another one, You do loose money but this is the only fool proof way to make sure atleast one application is in.
> 
> Yes your skill has to be in the list for them to approve teh same, it is not the day of application but sadly the day it is your application's turn to have an officer view it.
> 
> ...


Sydney has highest number of vacancies for ba role but sadly anyone who speaks English is a ba here. So there is no way nsw will take sponsorship as they know most of the demand will be met by 175 candidates. Also lot of Indian companies are sending ba's on 457. So they don't need more ba's rarely people with 175 go to any other place than sydney or mel. I still feel 175 is a safer bet. Diac will plan to clean up stuff before they start eoi based visa's


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

sandylewis said:


> Sydney has highest number of vacancies for ba role but sadly anyone who speaks English is a ba here. So there is no way nsw will take sponsorship as they know most of the demand will be met by 175 candidates. Also lot of Indian companies are sending ba's on 457. So they don't need more ba's rarely people with 175 go to any other place than sydney or mel. I still feel 175 is a safer bet. Diac will plan to clean up stuff before they start eoi based visa's


Thanks. It seems 175 is a better bet than waiting for VIC SS. At least, my application will go into the pipeline. But please tell me- if I apply for 175 right away and then VIC picks up my SS application in say a couple of weeks' time, will they get to know I have already applied for 175 and straight-away reject my SS? Am I guaranteeing my SS rejection this way? Or are both SS evaluation and 175 totally independent.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

*sandylewis*
probably why NSW is always rejecting SS applications is because everyone wants to go to Syd, yes they do have most vacancies but remember, most people land there which means more competition.

*Indiano1*
you have to decide what skill you wish to be assessed as, because many a times someone working say in in XYZ field would fall in more than one skill category, one has to make sure the skill is in SS list as well as 175 (SOL) list. makes life easier and if you ask me how you can be assessed as A Code and not B code, simple, make your CV as according to the code you want to be assessed as, dont change it completely, jsut make sure your Roles adn Responsibilities match the one you want to be assessed as. Example, someone who is say a Company Secretary but works in Accounts as well wants to be assessed as an accountant, he isnt putting wrong information, he puts the same designation etc in the CV, all he is doing is elaborating more in the accounting field to make sure his CV looks more Account'ish (funny term i just used ). Probably a little confusing but as you read more and mroe in teh forum you will get what i meant here 


*Bangalg*
It will be fair on those already in ss queue to inform the state that you have applied for 175 and that you do not want the SS now, that way the next in Queue gets a chance instead of them wasting their time on your application because once applied for 175 you can not upload the SS doucuments anyways to change from 175 to 176 unless you plan to apply for another visa i.e 176 and no it wont make a difference if you apply for 175 and are waiting for ss adn then apply for 176 as well.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi Anjali,

Do you have any piece of advice for me? I am still awaiting some help regarding my queries related to vic SS. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi SandyLewis,

Just curious how come you have submitted your PCC and medicals before CO has been allocated? DIAC website mentions about uploading PCC and medicals when asked by CO? I am asking because I need to get PCC done from 2 countries and it will take quite a long time. Should I start PCC processing now...even before applying 175 just to shorten the time?


----------



## sandylewis (Feb 19, 2012)

i did my medicals and PCC and sent it to my agent who uploaded it. now sure how. but i am sure you can do it.

my suggestion is apply for visa and then start pcc. 175 visa takes around 6-8 months now. Indian PCC can be done in 1-3 days online. I am not sure about other countries.

Better do medicals after finishing the 175 app. some countries dont allow you to do medicals before CO is allocated. but if you are in australia, you can do it anytime after 175 application. also if you do it after 175 application, you can get the 26EH and 160 EH form online. else you need to get 160 and 26 forms which will not have the TRN. I did it without the TRN but defintely after applying.

I got my medicals sent home in a cover which " DO NOT OPEN". 

136 chalmers street surry hills NSW 2010. I think it medibank or mediassit or something like that.

Also my agent needed just the proof of payment for the medicals. 634$ for 2. He did'nt ask for the report as they are in a sealed envolope. PCC is just a page which i scanned n sent it to him.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks for your response. I have to get Canadian PCC besides India. Canadian one takes around 3-4 months according to their website. Regarding your case, did you attempt NSW SS or decided not to go for 176 and apply 175 directly?


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

*NSW ICT occupation*

Has NSW removed Software Engineer or Developer/ Programmer job from the list? I dont think so, but from reading few threads in forum it looks like that they have stopped taking applications for above two ICT occupations. Please provide your inputs and pointer to the weblink with the info on this.


----------



## sandylewis (Feb 19, 2012)

simone1 said:


> Thanks for your response. I have to get Canadian PCC besides India. Canadian one takes around 3-4 months according to their website. Regarding your case, did you attempt NSW SS or decided not to go for 176 and apply 175 directly?


I dont think so NSW has ICT Business Analyst for sponporship. Even if it is it will not be for sydney. So no point. I went straight for 175. I have 70 points now and hoping to get grant within 6-8 months. Hope for the best. Did'nt want to take a chance of 176. 

Since i am on 457 my company will try to keep me in australia forever. You know how indian software services companies work.:boxing:


----------



## sraza (Nov 24, 2011)

*Vic, nsw, wa???*

I am a newbie, and the more I read about 175 vs 176 , the more confused I get. 

My case for 175 is ready with 75 points. I applied to VIC and NSW SS on Mar 9, 2012

I know VIC is tough. 

AFAIK, NSW is still accepting Software Engineer (261313) - according to list on their website, which was last updated on 22-Sep-2011. General feeling I had so far is that NSW is relatively quicker (positive or negative result in 3-4 weeks which should be Mid April). 

Should I also apply for WA right away as backup?


----------



## sraza (Nov 24, 2011)

sraza said:


> I am a newbie, and the more I read about 175 vs 176 , the more confused I get.
> 
> My case for 175 is ready with 75 points. I applied to VIC and NSW SS on Mar 9, 2012
> 
> ...


I just checked on WA website and it doesn't sponsor Software Engineer 261313. I will wait for NSW and VIC for sometime.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi,
I have already applied under 175 (online). If I do get my VIC SS assessment, become paranoid and take the 176 route (paper) as well, I was wondering how the Medicals would work for 176. Can I request them to send the Medicals by paper courier to DIAC? Also, if I get my Medicals for 176 and the time comes for Medicals for 175 do I have to re-do Medicals again? Would be delighted to get some views on this topic. Thanks.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

this is confusing now, i am sure you might have to take the medicals again but why would you want to? you can withdraw the other applciation once you get a CO on one application.


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

bangalg said:


> Hi,
> I have already applied under 175 (online). If I do get my VIC SS assessment, become paranoid and take the 176 route (paper) as well, I was wondering how the Medicals would work for 176. Can I request them to send the Medicals by paper courier to DIAC? Also, if I get my Medicals for 176 and the time comes for Medicals for 175 do I have to re-do Medicals again? Would be delighted to get some views on this topic. Thanks.


The medicals are linked to a TRN which is unique for every application.

You would not be able to re-use the medicals.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> this is confusing now, i am sure you might have to take the medicals again but why would you want to? you can withdraw the other applciation once you get a CO on one application.


Yeah. I can withdraw but withdrawing really won't help me except for the medicals expenses. I would already have paid full money for both the visas and they do not reimburse. If I apply for 176 as well, I will take it when it comes and once 175 is done, I will take that as well. 175 will override 176 which is perfectly fine. 
But let me see if I want to take the dual application path.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

atsurti said:


> The medicals are linked to a TRN which is unique for every application.
> 
> You would not be able to re-use the medicals.


Ok. So I know my TRN number. So fill in some forms downloaded from the net and walk into the medical centre with the form and get my medicals done. Right? May I know what are the relevant forms for medicals?
Thanks for the info.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

bangalg said:


> Ok. So I know my TRN number. So fill in some forms downloaded from the net and walk into the medical centre with the form and get my medicals done. Right? May I know what are the relevant forms for medicals?
> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Forms 26EH & 160EH

I would suggest you wait for the CO to ask for the Meds.


----------

